# Why Women Outlive Men



## jonesvilletexas (Apr 23, 2009)

#7 "Jackstands? Hah! Who needs 'em?"
#6 Necessity is the mother of invention...
#5 "And to think... those wimps at the power company use straps and cleats to get up this high!" 
#4 I'm sure this guy still wonders why he got fired that day. 
#3 "Gee, guys... that seems like an awful lot of protective gear for such a small chlorine gas leak..." 
#2 Step 1: Remove shoes. 
Step 2: Place metal ladder in water. 
Step 3: Begin using power tools while standing barefoot on metal ladder in water. 
And the winner is... 
#1 How drunk do you have to be before this starts looking like a good idea?


----------



## Wingnut (Apr 24, 2009)

Famous last words in Texas:  "Dude!  Check this s*** out!"


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 24, 2009)

wingnut said:


> famous last words in texas:  "dude!  Check this s*** out!"



hahah


----------



## RJS (Apr 25, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Famous last words in Texas:  "Dude!  Check this s*** out!"



I thought it was "Hey..Hold my beer a second... !"


----------

